# Creek of Currants



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Today was gorgeous and felt like summer, even up at Currant Creek. The inlets were off color, but there were fish to be had if anyone is interested in making the trip. I haven't been up this year, but by the water temperature I would guess the ice has been off for over 2 weeks.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good to see and hear. We are heading up there in the morning


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent photos threshy-boy !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! Those photos are awesome! I wish my camera was that good....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice to see a CC report. I may stop by sometime tomorrow, if I'm not too distracted.

Once again, calendar worthy photos.

*Question for anyone in the know:*

Awhile back, the stocking reports listed CTCR as the stocked fish in Currant Creek. I took that to mean Colorado River Cutthroat Trout (or "Cutthroat Trout: Colorado River"). Anyone have different info? It seems as though they would be Colorado River cutts, since they're in the Colorado River drainage (ultimately).

??

They sure are pretty fish though. Currant Creek is some of my early fishing-addict water. 8)

Thanks for the update, threshershark.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are awsome pics and nice fish! good job!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome pics Thresh! Is that the same specimen in both pics? Just gorgeous!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good pics thresh! Maybe one of these days I'll fish there 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Those pics would make most Playmates jealous! Maybe you could get a job with Hef? :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Excellent photos threshy-boy !!


Thanks .45, and no worms were dunked in the making of this production!



fatbass said:


> Your pics are like jewelry.


Now if I could just get them to pass as anniversary gifts, I'd be golden.



LOAH said:


> Very nice to see a CC report. I may stop by sometime tomorrow...


If you go, I am seeing NO minnows and gear in your immediate future. The 8-ball says "Flies" and "Steep Side" only.



Jitterbug said:


> Awesome pics Thresh! Is that the same specimen in both pics?


Thank you JitterBug, those are different fish. Matador and I ended up with over 30 between us, here and there I picked a playmate of the hour to photograph. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Thanks .45, and no worms were dunked in the making of this production!


I'm surprised you guy's even caught any fish at all !! :shock:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great report and Pics as usual, Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Question for anyone in the know:
> 
> Awhile back, the stocking reports listed CTCR as the stocked fish in Currant Creek. I took that to mean Colorado River Cutthroat Trout (or "Cutthroat Trout: Colorado River"). Anyone have different info? It seems as though they would be Colorado River cutts, since they're in the Colorado River drainage (ultimately


I can be corrected on this but I think I remember that the DWR began stocking Bear Lake Cutthroat in Current Creek when it was first constructed but a couple of years ago they switched to Colorado River Cutthroat stocking. I also presume that the reason for the switch is that the CR cuts are the native species to that drainage and the BLC are not needed for rough fish controle as they are in Strawberry. Now I am even less confident in this next point but I think I remember reading somewhere that there are also some Yellowstone Cutts is some of the Current Creek drainage either above the reservoir or below the reservoir and I think it might be below. Yellowstone cuts were stocked all around the west many years ago.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent photos, as usual!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pictures as always. I really enjoy your work. I was wondering though if I could ask a question? What do you do beforehand to be ready to take your pic? (I am quite certain you are C&R these fish) When I try to take fish pics, especially some close ups and in water shots, it seems like the fish (esp trout) thrash around so much that I don't get what I'm hoping for before I feel obligated to turn them loose to insure a successful C&R. Bass are a bit more forgiving, but even with them, I don't feel the pics I take are very good. Do you guys work as a team for the shots? Any suggestions for a schmo photographer like myself?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Going there for a overnight tuesday will post a report!

Any Tips? Havent fished in it years.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

threshershark said:


> The 8-ball says "Flies" and "Steep Side" only.


That's the only side I ever hit. Sweet spot for me. 8)

I ended up going next door instead. Report later.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, we started the day off at strawberry, ended up at currant creek. We also did well yesterday trolling along the rock cliff side. I actually caught a few tigers. I didnt know they stocked them in there!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those pics are amazing.


----------

